# Streaming Question from a NooB



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi There,
I've had two TiVos right from the very start (c. 2000). Only now have I decided to take the plunge and upgrade the beast. Out came the 15Gb and 30Gb FireBalls, in went a 250Gb Samsung media disk and CacheCard - despite some initial trouble and a lot of help from our own BlindLemon - the TiVo has had a new lease of life!! 
I use a mac with OS X 10.4 and have got hold of TiVoTool and vServer, an amazing piece of software that does the NowShowing, Streaming of programs, burning DVD's, import to iTunes etc etc etc.

Now, to the question (at last I hear you cry!) When I view my programs on my laptops and macs (and XP for that matter) there is a fine green line down the right hand side of th e picture, sure I can crop this out via editing software, but its visible during streaming. Is there any way to stop this??

Thanks Guys for all your help in the truly awsome forum.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Do a search on here for Mode 0 and this will rectify the problem and also give you true DVD recordings.

I am not sure (but others will no doubt be able to say definitely), but the additional file that requires to be installed when setting up Mode 0 may work too without switching to Mode 0 if you don't want to go that far. (But I recommend it!)


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Isn't the green line a consequence of having mode 0 enabled? I thought that's what LJ's patch was for.


----------



## eric23 (Jan 15, 2002)

Are you talking about the green line on the right hand side? I'm getting that, and don't know what it is (don't have mode 0 enabled). (??)


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I had it before enabling mode 0, but when I changed over, I did both at the same time. Now I have DVD proportions and no green line.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

I have the green line and have never tinkered with recording quality. It's there on all my TiVo recordings. It's off the screen on a TV and I assumed it was some form of visible horizontal sync aid.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Dunno about that Pugwash, but it's no longer there after the mode 0 switch and no synch issues either.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

The green line is an artifact of the MPEG encoder; it's a different size depending on the TiVo's settings. It's off screen on burned videos, so it's only when running in a window on a PC that you see it. There's no way to avoid it being there in the first place, and while you can crop it out that means a re-encode which isn't worth the effort.


----------

